# Algae eaters not eating algae?



## cradleoffilthfan (Jan 19, 2009)

I bought a siamensis because they eat quite a few different algae's. Mine eat hair algae, black brush and diatoms on the glass. Oto's primarily just eat diatomic algae, so yes, different algae eaters eat different types of algae, but I have never had a bristlenose, so I can't comment on how they eat algae, but I know they aren't bad at what they do because my LFS is quite knowledgeable and told me either one I would be happy with if I was having algae issues. I just chose the siamensis because I always see them in Amano aquariums and they are pretty algae free. I am guessing the grey "Tufts" are BBA (black brush algae) it might be the bristlnose don't care for it....


----------



## jcgd (Feb 18, 2004)

The results of algae eating fish/ shrimp are usually pretty subtle. It's more of an aid then a fix.


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Algae Eaters*



ineedfire said:


> In my turtle tank - I have four bristlenose and a random (long thin - about 4-5inches) algae eater sucker fish thing I bought from a LFS. I have a lot of green algae on my rocks and small tufts of grey colorless bits growing on my dw. None of them have touched any of it in months. Can post pics if it helps ID but I'm just curious as to why they aren't eating any of it..? Are there some types of algae fish just dont like?


Hello ineed...

Most fish generally just pick at algae and if you have issues with it, then you need "Ramshorn" snails. I've had them in my large, planted tanks for several years and I have no visible algae in my tanks.

If you can put up with large numbers of them in the corners of your tank, then they are a solution to your problem. They'll also eat any decaying plant and fish material. I haven't noticed any damage to my heathly plants.

B


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

jcgd said:


> The results of algae eating fish/ shrimp are usually pretty subtle. It's more of an aid then a fix.


^+!

Clean up the tank yourself and then let the fish help you out and entertain you. I think my platies, otos and BNP keep down new growth and sometimes I see stuff gone but I don't count on the fish eating all the algae.


----------



## ineedfire (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks for all the info guys 
The algae doesn't actually bother me it actually makes the tank look a bit more natural i guess, since my fake plants don't do much to aid in that department. I was just curious as to why nothing was cleaning it up. 

And thanks bbrad I'll look into them


----------



## alohamonte (Jul 25, 2006)

I put ottos and nerite snails in every planted tank. they're the batman and robin of the algae eating world.


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

Most "algae eating" animals will eat pretty much anything else first, and only when they are done with that (whatever that is) will they then eat your algae. Turtle tanks are typically full of detritus, which represents much easier pickings than algae. And the gray stuff on your driftwood sounds like the bloom that almost all wood gets when submerged. Pick it off by hand, and after a while it will just stop showing up.


----------

